

Google has free music downloads in China since 2009 (with record label support) - ck2
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/31/technology/companies/31music.html

======
ck2
You can find pretty much every major label and album:

<http://www.google.cn/music/>

[http://translate.google.com/translate_c?hl=en&rurl=trans...](http://translate.google.com/translate_c?hl=en&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=zh-
CN&tl=en&u=http://www.google.cn/music/)

